# Thinking About Bidding on An Elks Club...



## ConnorExum

So, there is an Elks club in Catskill, Ny... and they are excepting bids... I need to call and bid on it. Now, Elks clubs are notoriously cheap. It might have to do with the octogenarian age range of their membership or the fact they prefer to spend the money elsewhere... I don’t know. But, i’ve Been passing the location for weeks now and I think I will put a bid in.


I haven’t measured the lot or have any details but I think I could do it for $7500.00 a year with sand and salt and see about a $2500.00 profit on it. It is super easy and flat straight.

I think it would be perfect for my Walter FGBS to do. I could leave it on site and just drive to the truck. I own three of them now.


----------



## ConnorExum

I really do like this idea...


----------



## ConnorExum

https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...4!3m1!1s0x89ddbdb9fd34363d:0xb259416ecfa2347a


----------



## ConnorExum

This where I could use a power angle plow... but I could do it with a one way no problem. I think it is 1hr-1.5hr job under most conditions.


----------



## Mike_PS

ConnorExum said:


> This where I could use a power angle plow... but I could do it with a one way no problem.


Connor, you started a thread here for conversation and I assume, opinions on bidding it, right? so how about seeing if it plays out and anyone responds, rather than continuing to post in the thread to yourself?

thanks


----------



## ConnorExum

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Connor, you started a thread here for conversation and I assume, opinions on bidding it, right? so how about seeing if it plays out and anyone responds, rather than continuing to post in the thread to yourself?
> 
> thanks


One post is a google maps satellite image and post things as I workout ideas in my head... sorta like how Don Gentile used to talk to himself while in a dogfight.


----------



## Randall Ave

My moneys on MJD if you get in a dogfight with him.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> My moneys on MJD if you get in a dogfight with him.


----------



## Mike_PS

alright guys...moving on


----------



## Defcon 5

How much snow you get in the Catskills a year??....Will Your Walters stay running long enough to be a reliable service provider??...


----------



## Defcon 5

ConnorExum said:


> One post is a google maps satellite image and post things as I workout ideas in my head... sorta like how Don Gentile used to talk to himself while in a dogfight.


Who is Don Gentile and why are you referencing him...Are there a lot of voices in your head??


----------



## ConnorExum

Defcon 5 said:


> Who is Don Gentile and why are you referencing him...Are there a lot of voices in your head??


He was a WWII fighter pilot that flew the famous P-51B called Shanghai-La ... credited 19.83 victories. And he used to talk to himself over the mic during combat. Oddly, he would refer to himself in the third person. I often work ideas out loud in a similar stream of consciousness manner just not in the third person voice.


----------



## ConnorExum

Defcon 5 said:


> How much snow you get in the Catskills a year??....Will Your Walters stay running long enough to be a reliable service provider??...


Last year in Catskill (the town) maybe 70 inches total. I am a little hurt you doubt the mechanical viability of my FGBS... actually she is road ready right now and in tip-top shape plowed deep Vermont snow last year. The old couple that sold were moving to a smaller place etc. so it had to go.

I would be much better with a private road given my v plow; but this could be the ticket to keeping me Occupied with enough snow to push around with my toy. The money is a bonus.


----------



## ConnorExum

Randall Ave said:


> My moneys on MJD if you get in a dogfight with him.


Not what I meant... I just use stream consciousness when I am working out ideas.


----------



## ConnorExum

So, I am basing my bid on 20 plowing events at $425.00 per event plus $275 per sanding/ salt event and I estimate 20 of those since we get more rain and ice lately $14,000 total. I will need a kid on a snowblower for the walkways— I don’t leave the cab of the truck. If I put a used gas powered 3.5 or 4 cubic yard sander I should be able to cover that entire parking lot. 

I haven’t been in that building since my CAP days in my earlier teens.


----------



## Charles

ConnorExum said:


> Not what I meant... I just use stream consciousness when I am working out ideas.


You could just write down your thoughts the old fashion way--pencil and paper:laugh:


----------



## ConnorExum

Charles said:


> You could just write down your thoughts the old fashion way--pencil and paper:laugh:


This method works better for me.


----------



## Charles

ConnorExum said:


> This method works better for me.


That's because you seem to be here just to annoy members. You enjoy it. Oh yea lets post every minuscule thought that pops up in my brain.....


----------



## ConnorExum

Charles said:


> That's because you seems to be here just to annoy members. You enjoy it. Oh yea lets post every minuscule thought that pops up in my brain.....


It's just my process... What do I enjoy?


----------



## Luther

Charles said:


> Oh yea lets post every minuscule thought that pops up in my brain.....


Got to admit it does make for a great thread


----------



## Charles

Luther said:


> Got to admit it does make for a great thread


Not sure we want to rename the forum--Silly Plowsite:laugh:


----------



## dieselss

ConnorExum said:


> This method works better for me.


At what trying to get a rise outta memebers?

Talking things out loud is one step, actually logging on, and starting a new thread and then typing it all out... that's just trollish. Huge difference. Your just getting amusement at the replies as you have previously started....troll


----------



## ConnorExum

dieselss said:


> At what trying to get a rise outta memebers?
> 
> Talking things out loud is one step, actually logging on, and starting a new thread and then typing it all out... that's just trollish. Huge difference. Your just getting amusement at the replies as you have previously started....troll


I'll be sure not to get amused any more...


----------



## Defcon 5

I actually think this is Mark when he gets into his craft beers...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Charles is full of whitty (and extremely true) comments in this thread.

Connor willyour lovely Walters even turn around in the lot?


----------



## Randall Ave

John_DeereGreen said:


> Charles is full of whitty (and extremely true) comments in this thread.
> 
> Connor willyour lovely Walters even turn around in the lot?


It's to big for the lot. It ain't gonna scrape very good. When it throws up, the towing $ alone is going to put the job in the red. You can't run to the corner auto parts store for darn near anything on that truck.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So your going to put a salter/sander in the back of the Walter? Is that thing road legal? Plates, registration and insurance. How far will you have to drive to get salt or sand.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> It's to big for the lot.
> 
> YES


----------



## John_DeereGreen

2+2=Pluto.


----------



## cwren2472

John_DeereGreen said:


> 2+2=Pluto.


Everyone knows that To+To=Africa


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's not go down the rabbit hole we can't find our way out of so let's get back on track please


----------



## ConnorExum

LapeerLandscape said:


> So your going to put a salter/sander in the back of the Walter? Is that thing road legal? Plates, registration and insurance. How far will you have to drive to get salt or sand.


Yes, it has a title and is inspected from NH that ran out this March or April I plan on inspecting and registering it this week


----------



## ConnorExum

John_DeereGreen said:


> Charles is full of whitty (and extremely true) comments in this thread.
> 
> Connor willyour lovely Walters even turn around in the lot?


Yeah, it is about 500ft long and 150ft wide at front and 75 ft wide in back.


----------



## ConnorExum

cwren2472 said:


> Everyone knows that To+To=Africa


Toto's music is horrible...


----------



## cwren2472

ConnorExum said:


> Toto's music is horrible...


I don't understand. Do you mean you find something like this irritating?


----------



## ConnorExum

Randall Ave said:


> It's to big for the lot. It ain't gonna scrape very good. When it throws up, the towing $ alone is going to put the job in the red. You can't run to the corner auto parts store for darn near anything on that truck.


Actually, most of the simple parts are easily found. The tough ones are the differentials and transmissions. But, if you keep it going nice and easily no problems should occur.

And the lot isn't too small.


----------



## ConnorExum

cwren2472 said:


> I don't understand. Do you mean you find something like this irritating?


I thought it was a simple statement. What is more interesting is your need (among others here) to post negative comments to me in a thread that you could simply ignore? So, explain to me why you find that necessary ?


----------



## cwren2472

ConnorExum said:


> So, explain to me why you find that necessary ?


No one ever said it was "necessary"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

ConnorExum said:


> Yes, it has a title and is inspected from NH that ran out this March or April I plan on inspecting and registering it this week


You only answered part of the question. How far will you have to go to get sand or salt. See most people would pick it up the sand/salt on the way to job site but you are going to travel to the job site then leave to get material and travel back again. Seems like a lot of wasted time.


----------



## ConnorExum

LapeerLandscape said:


> You only answered part of the question. How far will you have to go to get sand or salt. See most people would pick it up the sand/salt on the way to job site but you are going to travel to the job site then leave to get material and travel back again. Seems like a lot of wasted time.


My plan is actually to keep the truck loaded with sand and salt Tarp it and then leave it on the job site. Once I use up my supply on the truck return home load up and restart the process. I might put a 5-6 yard spreader. I just need to keep the truck at a GVW of 36,000lbs.


----------



## ConnorExum

cwren2472 said:


> No one ever said it was "necessary"


So, what you are saying is that a completely innocuous post on my part is a red flag to you? I just want see if I am getting the rules of the game straight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

ConnorExum said:


> My plan is actually to keep the truck loaded with sand and salt Tarp it and then leave it on the job site. Once I use up my supply on the truck return home load up and restart the process. I might put a 5-6 yard spreader. I just need to keep the truck at a GVW of 36,000lbs.


Thats a really good plan.


----------



## Defcon 5

ConnorExum said:


> My plan is actually to keep the truck loaded with sand and salt Tarp it and then leave it on the job site. Once I use up my supply on the truck return home load up and restart the process. I might put a 5-6 yard spreader. I just need to keep the truck at a GVW of 36,000lbs.


Let us know how that turns out...


----------



## ConnorExum

I’ve done it before without any real issues. Sometimes a tarp gets sacrificed due to ice but overall with plywood and tarps I kept the material dry. But, to really insure the material in the hopper wasn’t frozen, I heated the hopper with a water-jacket unit based on hot-water generator a small centrifugal pump. You let it run for an hour at 250f and that unit was warm on the way to your location and it was fine. I could rig up a similar unit my Walter as well. But, last time I used a 108” sander in my M35a2’s 12 bed and so I had room to spare. I still have the M35a2 so, maybe I will just that as the sander vehicle.


----------



## cwren2472

As someone who makes a living off fixing spreaders, I thoroughly encourage plans that involve leaving sand sitting inside a spreader outside for an entire season. Maybe hose down the sand a few times during the season so the water seeps through and cleans the conveyor chain.


----------



## ConnorExum

cwren2472 said:


> As someone who makes a living off fixing spreaders, I thoroughly encourage plans that involve leaving sand sitting inside a spreader outside for an entire season. Maybe hose down the sand a few times during the season so the water seeps through and cleans the conveyor chain.


 plywood and tarps can keep out the majority of the moisture. Is it the best solution? No, but I made it work before and I could do it again.


----------



## cwren2472

ConnorExum said:


> plywood and tarps can keep out the majority of the moisture. Is it the best solution? No, but I made it work before and I could do it again.


Just what I was hoping to hear


----------



## ConnorExum

cwren2472 said:


> Just what I was hoping to hear
> 
> View attachment 184851


I had no problems before. So, if my luck holds I should be fine again.


----------



## ConnorExum

See, the beauty of this plan isn’t just that I get play around in snow with my baby— but, I sell the lodge on a package deal: power washing the exterior in the spring, clean their exhaust system in the kitchen and maintain their grease trap and septic... boom... fun in the snow and a full year round maintenance contract.


----------



## ConnorExum

I really need a private road to maximize my wintry fun.... I hear a local place is up for bid I will have to see about it.


----------



## Charles

ConnorExum said:


> I really need a private road to maximize my wintry fun.... I hear a local place is up for bid I will have to see about it.


With this post, why should anyone take you seriously?


----------



## ConnorExum

Charles said:


> With this post, why should anyone take you seriously?


I also enjoy using my vacuum truck... I often talk about the greasy goodness that leads to green... and yes, I would have an outstandingly fun time clearing private roads. Not to mention making a little green at the same time is just a bonus.

However, you can feel free to judge my statements any way you choose.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Birdseed is that you?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Charles said:


> With this post, why should anyone take you seriously?


You can always choose to use the ignore feature.


----------



## ConnorExum

If i could find away to get a bunch of road contracts I would be in wintry heaven. I like using my equipment and you know I find it fun. And I always loved pushing snow around. The more challenging the conditions the fun I say. I guess enthusiasm for a job makes me an outlier.


----------



## Charles

LapeerLandscape said:


> You can always choose to use the ignore feature.


Unfortunately we cant:laugh:


----------



## ConnorExum

I’ve been getting all of my major install jobs to give a deposit. I wonder if I get this contract should I stipulate a 45% downpayment.


----------



## cwren2472

ConnorExum said:


> If i could find away to get a bunch of road contracts I would be in wintry heaven. I like using my equipment and you know I find it fun.


Maybe start a thread asking how to get a Walmart account.


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> Birdseed is that you?


Well it is Saturday night, ya got to wonder where this is going to end up.


----------



## ConnorExum

cwren2472 said:


> Maybe start a thread asking how to get a Walmart account.


I don't want Wal-Mart. I would like to sub contract for cities or large developments that have roads and so on.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

ConnorExum said:


> I don't want Wal-Mart. I would like to sub contract for cities or large developments that have roads and so on.


Cities and large developments that have roads and so on? As opposed to what water ways like Venice.


----------



## ConnorExum

Randall Ave said:


> Well it is Saturday night, ya got to wonder where this is going to end up.


Sunday morning....


LapeerLandscape said:


> Cities and large developments that have roads and so on? As opposed to what water ways like Venice.


highways, turn pikes bridges, tunnels, etc.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

ConnorExum said:


> Sunday morning....
> 
> highways, turn pikes bridges, tunnels, etc.


Why would you want to plow a tunnel, does it snow in them.


----------



## wishfull

Tunnels,bat guano I suppose.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

How does your Walter FGBS fit in a Tunnel ??


----------



## ConnorExum

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why would you want to plow a tunnel, does it snow in them.


It wasn't serious I was kidding around.


----------



## ConnorExum

Avalanche 2500 said:


> How does your Walter FBGS fit in a Tunnel ??


F... big gas sucker? I was kidding about the tunnel.


----------



## ConnorExum

wishfull said:


> Tunnels,bat guano I suppose.


Bats are the devils work...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

why 45%?


----------



## ConnorExum

John_DeereGreen said:


> why 45%?


Why because it covers my initial costs of materials I.e sand, estimated fuel, and my time.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

ConnorExum said:


> Why because it covers my initial costs of materials I.e sand, estimated fuel, and my time.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Working_capital


----------



## ConnorExum

John_DeereGreen said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Working_capital


Why work with my money if I can use the client's?


----------



## wishfull

Mosquitoes are the devils work, bats eat them, therefore bats are little furry angels.


----------



## mnlawns

i know, i'm going off topic, but i'm laughing pretty darn hard right now :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mike_PS

yeah, pretty sure this one has run its course so wrapping this up...time to move on everyone


----------

